# sub question



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

I am sub for a few acct this year and i was wondering. The contract states that I am to plow and salt with a 1 inch snow fall.. Well my question is if they are predicting snow all night long and it starts at 6pm and most of the places im plowing open at 7am do i start plowing after 1 inch and keep going back and clearing untill the snow stops even it snows for 24+ hours??? this is a per push contract. so my example question is there is 2 inchs by 9pm and i clear them and by 10:30pm there is another inch and i clear it and i go back at 6am and there is 1 inch should i have waited or should i just keep clearing untill the snow stops and just charge for evry time i go out?? I new at this so all help is great


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

Sounds like somethign you should clarify with the guy you're subcontracting for. He's the one who's gonna be billing them and paying you, so ultimately it's between him and the customer. It's his account, ask him how he wants it done.


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

I agree with above. However, for the sake of discusion:
I would try and plow the places once, and base my billing on the total accumulation w/i the 24 hr period. That might include one quick clean-up pass to catch any junk thats tracked in by traffic.
J


----------



## Matthew Bowman (Sep 21, 2002)

I agree with nostockbikes, ask the contractor.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Remmers....based on your question, in that type scenario you would plow after the 3 inches is on the ground. Why ?? the business does is not open until 7am. In a single snow event you have to plan for the snow fall and type of location you are plowing ie: business, business retail, residential homes, residential apartments. They all have specific travel patterns when it comes to vehicles coming and going. If :::: the predicted snow fall was more than 3" then you might have to plow more than 1 time. Remember, PLOW with the storm and dont let it get ahead of you. Most will agree it is easier to plow 1-4" at a time rather than wait for an 8" snowfall and then go plow it. Also it would be a good idea to know how long it will take you to plow a location at different levels of snowfall....1-3" / 4-6" etc. I have my trucks plow at 2 -3" intervals and again based on the type of location.


----------

